

F-35 Jets Have Back-Door Software - mtmoses
http://newspapair.com/news/article/64

======
limmeau
I don't believe that “officials had underestimated the time and effort
required to develop and integrate the F-35's software, which is an order of
magnitude more complicated than code found on board the Air Force's F-22
Raptor.” supports the hypothesis that there is a backdoor. By that logic, the
A380 is full of French-German backdoors.

